# 09 brute 750 overheating problem



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I have an 09 brute 750, full big gun, kn air filter, rad relocate, 28in backs
the bike is overheating when going down the trails, my rad is clean the fan runs fine, in the garage i can start the bike up let it run the fan kicks on cools it down which make me believe the thermostat is working. someone told me that i might need a programmer and that my bike is running lean which makes it run hot, it does have a back fire sometimes when letting off the throttle. any ideas??


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Sounds like it's runnung lean...does your left thigh feel like its gonna catch on fire? Lots of heat around the muffler (or orange glow in the evening) is a telltale sign of being on the lean side too.


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

yes my left leg is on fire, and **** near getting steam burns if i try and cool it down in water


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

get a programmer then! haha


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

sounds like i might have to, i was just wondering if this was it, i was thinking of going with MSD


----------



## Calebxmaxx (Jul 29, 2012)

My 08 isnt overheating but it backfires sometimes when letting off the throttle and does get hot down by my leg but I don't think it's glowing. I have snorkels but no aftermarket exhaust. Is it going to hurt anything backfiring like it is or what could
Be causing it?


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

an exhaust leak can cause it to back fire too, make sure your exhaust is all sealed up with no leaks.


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok not trying to high jack the thread or anything but I'm having very similar problems. I was just about to make a thread about it. But yeah it gets up around 250 just riding trails. I have to stop and let it cool off several times throughout a ride. I have a hmf swamp series exhaust and a uni filter. 

When I'm riding trails in low it creeps up and gets hot and then if I ride in high it gets hot faster. 

Does this sound like I need a programmer also? 
Also my left side gets super hot. I even rapd it in exhaust rap. 

If a programmer seems like the fix what's the best budget one out there. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

tx3kgtman it's running lean. I used to use a HMF programmer and I could never get it dialed in correctly. The lowest normal temperature I could get to was about 220 degrees with a high of 250 to 255. I was blistering my left leg. I bought a VDI Copperhead over 2 years ago and stay at a steady and cool 185 degrees. Get yourself a good programmer.


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

Dang that's a huge difference mine is runnin lean with just snorks I put a reducer in and it seams to be runnin a lil cooler


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

well I think we all have the same problem of are bikes running lean, now to pick a programmer out


----------

